# First Handgun



## JPL (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello SS, I am turning 21 in a a certain amount of time (soon enough to start thinking about this) and I know that as soon as I turn 21 I am getting my concealed carry license and a handgun. I would also like to apologize if any of my gun lingo is off, I did not grow up in a house with a gun, or even a house which approved of the owning of a gun. 
So here we go..
I live on a college campus, one which recently decided to let non students conceal carry. That being said, like all (most) college campuses the atmosphere is extremely liberal. That matters because I want a gun which is easily concealable. One which would not be seen, even on the hip of a skinny guy like me (5'9' 155). I am looking for advice on which gun I should get, one which is concealable, and ergonomic. I  am asking here because I value the opinions of the people on this site.

I really like the Walther PPK/S (.380, I am a James Bond nerd).
I also like some of the smaller glocks (26? 43?).
The Ruger LCRx .38 seems cool, but I do not know how I feel about wheel guns, and I am not the biggest fan of the aesthetics.

This will not be the only handgun I ever own, just one to get me started and comfortable with concealed carrying. 
So anyway, what is your opinion of the guns I listed? Have any other gun recommendations, I am willing to listen and respect the opinions of those who know more to me! Thanks,
Jack


----------



## policemedic (Mar 2, 2017)

You're over a year out from being able to purchase/get a license to carry. 

You say you live on a college campus that recently decided to let NON students carry.  You're a student.  Since the Ohio campus carry law requires your board of trustees to vote to approve carry, doesn't this pose a problem for you?

The other thing you need to consider is your living arrangements.  Granted, you're pretty far out from needing to make these decisions but how (dorm vs private home) you live and with whom (alone vs roomies) will affect whether having a gun is a wise idea.  Certainly it will play into how you secure it.

In the meantime, shoot as many different handguns as you can and develop a frame of reference.


----------

